

A way to decide which political candidate has the most grassroots support - pg
http://tipacandidate.com/

======
JayNeely
pg, I just left them a comment on their page, and I'm hoping you might be able
to clarify this over here:

"TipJoy folks, while I think this experiment of yours is interesting, it
contains a serious flaw. Campaign contributions must meet certain
requirements, which a contributor must agree to.

From Ron Paul's campaign site:

1\. This contribution is made on a personal credit or debit card for which I
have the legal obligation to pay, and is made neither on a corporate or
business entity card nor on the card of another.

2\. I am a United States citizen or a lawfully-admitted permanent resident.

3\. I am making this contribution with my own personal funds, and I will not
be reimbursed by anyone for this contribution.

4\. I am not a federal government contractor.

5\. I am at least 18 years of age.

From Barack Obama's campaign site:

1\. I am a United States citizen or a lawfully-admitted permanent resident.

2\. I am at least 16 years old.

3\. This contribution is not made from the general treasury funds of a
corporation, labor organization or national bank.

4\. This contribution is not made from the funds of a political action
committee.

5\. This contribution is not made from the treasury of an entity or person who
is a federal contractor.

6\. This contribution is not made from the funds of an individual registered
as a federal lobbyist or a foreign agent, or an entity that is a federally
registered lobbying firm or foreign agent.

7\. The funds I am donating are not being provided to me by another person or
entity for the purpose of making this contribution.

If TipJoy donates these funds in whole on behalf of those who donate here,
they violate several of the above requirements. If TipJoy is simply holding
these funds until the candidates "pick them up", it's denying tippers the
opportunity to see and agree to the requirements for donation, which means no
candidate's campaign committee would be able to accept them. If TipJoy in that
case follows it's stated policy regarding unclaimed tips: "Since tips are not
refundable, as long as the money remains 'unclaimed' it will remain with us
indefinitely", then you are knowingly soliciting money from users that you
cannot deliver and keeping it for yourself.

I don't think that's what you're trying to do. But some clarification would be
nice."

Has TipJoy considered these requirements? Or are they in some way donating via
a loophole?

~~~
JayNeely
Awww... "Banned by the FEC".

Sorry guys.

~~~
ivankirigin
Heh. It's barely a surprise. I called the FEC and there is no scheme I could
think of around the restrictions.

